# DirecTV TiVo in Canada



## ESPN88 (Dec 24, 2007)

How can I get my DirecTV in Canada to dial in for updates? 'cause I don't think it can dial the toll free 800 from Canada?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

When I had DirecTV with TiVo a couple of years ago, I just had a broker handle the details (they subscribe you, provide DirecTV with all the details, etc - it gets billed to your credit card), my DirecTiVo dialed in just fine. The TiVo part makes a local phone call to an ISP. It took my 604 area code just fine, found me a local number, and dialed in daily.

The only restrictions I had was that I could not do things like pay-per-view from the DirecTiVo - you have to go through the broker. But since I didn't do that, I never bothered with the 1-800 stuff.

It works fine, though - I think the receiver 1-800 works differently from the 1-800-DirecTV dialin. (I meant, when the DirecTV part called in, I didn't see any issues - no warnings or anything. TiVo part was a non-issue).

I'm guessing it really only needed to call TiVo - if it tried to call DirecTV, it failed, but since the receiver could work without the phone call, nothing bad happens. And TiVo's call was a local call.


----------

